# Heckeli fin "pimple"



## mdog (Dec 10, 2002)

There is a small dot on the dorsal fin of one of my heckeli. It is reddish brown and slightly raised. I first noticed it as a tiny speck and it has very, very slowly grown. In about a month it has gone from a speck to a bit larger than a ....pinhead? Can't really think of a way to describe the size but it is visable, and slightly raised. I've been tempted to net the fish and try to pull it off, whatever it is. It makes me nervous that this might grow and turn into a tumor "the size of a grapefruit"! What do you think it is and what should I do? Thanks.


----------



## BRANT13 (Feb 18, 2009)

do you have any pics you can put up?


----------



## mdog (Dec 10, 2002)

I think even if I was able to get a picture - tough because the fish has to be in position with it's fin flared up - it may not show too well. The spot is small, but getting bigger slowly. It is perfectly round as far as I can tell and slightly raised, like something is attached or growing on the fin. It is dark, sort of reddish brown. Any ideas? Thanks.


----------



## BRANT13 (Feb 18, 2009)

i have not the slightest clue im so sorry...im sure someone will come along


----------



## cichlidaholic (Dec 7, 2005)

It could be anchor worm, but if it's been visible for a month, you would most likely be seeing more than one spot. Is it whitish and then red around the base? Can you tell?

It could also just be an unexplainable bump that will go away in time, quite common, actually...

Is the fish flashing? Stressed?

How long has this tank been set up?

What are the water parameters on the tank?


----------



## mdog (Dec 10, 2002)

The spot/bump does not look whitish with red around the base - it looks like a solid dark color. The tank has been up for a couple of years and very stable. So much so that I don't test the water any more so I can't offer parameters (yes, I know I probably should test.....) The fish is not flashing or stressed, it is acting normally. Thanks


----------



## cichlidaholic (Dec 7, 2005)

Yes, you should still have kits available to test your water, especially when you have a problem!


----------



## mdog (Dec 10, 2002)

O.k. back again. The fish is doing fine but the "pimple" continues to grow. It's getting large and seems like it will do real damage to the fin if it stays on there. I want to catch the fish and pull it off but I'm sure that will do more damage. The water parameters that were requested are: (This was right before a scheduled water change)
Ammonia - 0
Nitrate - 0
Nitrite - .25
Ph - 7.2

Here are some pictures
[URL=http://s102.photobucket.com/albums/m113/mdog_photo/th_007.jpg]http://s102.photobucket.com/albums/m113 ... th_007.jpg[/URL] [//img]
[img] [URL=http://s102.photobucket.com/albums/m113/mdog_photo/th_006.jpg]http://s102.photobucket.com/albums/m113 ... th_006.jpg[/URL] [//img]
[img] [URL=http://s102.photobucket.com/albums/m113/mdog_photo/th_005.jpg]http://s102.photobucket.com/albums/m113 ... th_005.jpg[/URL] [//img]

Well, I'm not sure how to make these pics show up directly in the post...or how to get them bigger. I guess I need computer help and fish help. Thanks to anyone out there with some know how.


----------



## mdog (Dec 10, 2002)

Anyone out there with ideas? Maybe a lot of folks are on vacation?


----------



## mdog (Dec 10, 2002)

Still no ideas? I forgot to mention that the bump appears to be protruding out on one side of the fin, not going through it. It looks like it is starting to affect the top of the fin now - like the fin might be starting to fray around the "bump", "growth" or whatever it is. It's a beautiful fish and I hate to see it permanently scarred.


----------



## non_compliance (Dec 4, 2008)

The pictures you posted are THUMBNAIL size...


----------



## mdog (Dec 10, 2002)

Yes, I saw that. I'm not sure how to fix that. Was hoping someone could let me know. They were full size when I "uploaded" them, but are tiny now.


----------



## mdog (Dec 10, 2002)

OK I think these pictures are better now. Any thoughts on what this is and how to take care of it?

[URL=http://i102.photobucket.com/albums/m113/mdog_photo/006.jpg]http://i102.photobucket.com/albums/m113 ... to/006.jpg[/URL] //img] [img]

[URL=http://i102.photobucket.com/albums/m113/mdog_photo/007.jpg]http://i102.photobucket.com/albums/m113 ... to/007.jpg[/URL] [//img]

[img] [URL=http://i102.photobucket.com/albums/m113/mdog_photo/005.jpg]http://i102.photobucket.com/albums/m113 ... to/005.jpg[/URL] [//img]


----------



## non_compliance (Dec 4, 2008)

whoa.. that's weird.. I would amputate. lol


----------



## mdog (Dec 10, 2002)

Amputate what part? The head, or the tail.....


----------



## non_compliance (Dec 4, 2008)

I was 1/2 joking... but you might beable to cut that little red dot off of the dorsal fin.. heh...


----------



## mdog (Dec 10, 2002)

Everytime I look at it I feel like cutting it off. I just don't want to damage the fin. I also don't know if I will be doing more harm. Unfortunately it seems to be growing a lot faster now. I'm surprised no one knows what it is or has had a similar situation.


----------



## mdog (Dec 10, 2002)

It's still growing - getting pretty big! It looks like I should do something, but what? Any help out there? Thanks


----------



## BRANT13 (Feb 18, 2009)

*** never had this prblem sorry....if i were you maybe amputate it?.....no different than another fish taking a nip out of a fin.....i would amputate and treat with melafix in a hospital tank until healed....should be too hard on the fish so i think anyways.


----------



## mdog (Dec 10, 2002)

Thanks. I was thinking I'd put out a wet towel and hold the fish steady on that. Then I'll use a small sharp scissors and a tweezer and see what I can do. Not really sure what to expect, but the thing has grown a lot in the last few weeks and I need to do something. I'll use the Melafix too as suggested.


----------



## non_compliance (Dec 4, 2008)

just try to get only the webbing of the fin.. (obviously) let us know how the surgery goes.. heh.


----------

